# Flashy online M-Arts and Acrobatics



## moonflipper (Mar 30, 2006)

I Use to visit this site every other day.
Gives a lot of high quality info an martial arts, acrobatics, stretching weghttraining etc....

Th cool thing is that its all flash animated comic instructions.
Entertainment and instuction in one... lol

But it kinda sox for traditional stuff.

http://www.martinvidic.com/martinvidic_en_2006/flash_mavi


----------

